# Backdrops and flooring for in home studio



## DreamPhotos (Jan 22, 2014)

I will begin setting up an in-home studio the end of next month. I've been looking at different photographers websites to get ideas for backdrops and flooring. I like the flexibility to change both as needed. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a photographers website that I came across which showcases what I'm looking for. If I'm not I will pull this post ASAP.

The site is flash, so I can't post a direct link to the photos like I wanted:

Forever Fireflies Photography
Click "follow me to site"
Click "portfolio"
Click "first birthday smash cake" link from drop down
Scroll through pics on right

Are these the kinds of kits the photographer might be using:
Crimson, Black & Worn Planks Seamless / Floordrop Kit | Backdrop Express


----------



## CCericola (Jan 22, 2014)

I order from Backdrop Outlet. They have better pricing. And you can make your own baseboard seem cover by just buying some pieces of moulding from Home Depot. You also need hard floors or buy a piece of particle board to go over carpet.


----------



## DreamPhotos (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm only seeing cloth from Backdrop Outlet. Do they sell the paper?


----------

